# Establishing Care



## amaxines (Mar 22, 2010)

We have a provider that wants to bill for an office visit of some kind when he speaks with a parent who would like to meet/speak with him before choosing him as a physician for her children.  Is there anything he can bill for?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 23, 2010)

I've worked in some practices that have charged a minimal "meet & greet" visit charge for this scenario, which the parents would pay at the time of visit.  Without a chief complaint or illness/condition,  you aren't going to meet your medical necessity guidelines, and most payers will not reimburse for visits that they consider administrative.  Some payers won't cover if the provider doesn't see the patient face-to-face, either.  You certainly can charge a regular office visit, and ask the parents for the payment at the time of visit, with their understanding that their insurance likely won't cover.  Not a great start, when you're trying to solicit new business.  Because of this,  our facility considers these types of visit a "cost of doing business",  and we don't charge for them.  It's a great marketing tool, and causes no headache for our billers.  

Hope this helps.  Pam


----------

